# Quincy- photos and video of him at five and a half months old



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our youngster got a quick brush out and a FFT tail today. Thought I would post the photos and videos. Everytime I clip him I like his head more. And every time I see video of him I am thrilled to bits with his movement. He is getting the hang of self stacking very well with no treats, so next time we are going to try goodies and see how that goes. He is a doll!!!

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel

YouTube - arreauredpoodles's Channel


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

he is so good looking.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> he is so good looking.


Thank you. I don't think you were on the forum when I got him, but Winnow, another member on here is from Iceland, and was posting photos of her litter, and I fell madly in love with this boy's head and began to consider him. Then realized his Mom is apricot and her background is loaded with reds and apricots and knew he would be right for my breeding program and imported him to Canada. He is a handsome boy and just loaded with personality!! We are crazy about him!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

well, i've fallen in love with reds from looking at your dogs and i love love love blacks and i think anyone w/ him as a papa would be a great dog.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> well, i've fallen in love with reds from looking at your dogs and i love love love blacks and i think anyone w/ him as a papa would be a great dog.


How very kind!!! He will be Dad to some of our litters beginning in just over a year and a half... pending testing of course. And I am certainly excited!! He also has several stud services lined up for when his testing is complete, because other breeders are seeing in him what I see in him. He brings a lot to the table because he has a very diverse pedigree.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

He is a handsome little guy! Good luck on adding him to your program!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

He's a cutie!! He looks so happy in that last picture


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cherrie:
What an adorable puppy Quincy is.. He will serve you well into your future breeding program with his pedigree.
Nice to see some photos of this cute lad.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> He is a handsome little guy! Good luck on adding him to your program!


Thank you so much!!! We are excited and looking forward to it!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm having this fantasy ... in a few years ... red spoo ... 

and then i go out and pick up pieces of my throw pillow that my dogs had SO much fun destroying and looked at me with smiles on their faces ... 

and i forgive them ... 

and i then trip in the hole by my office bldg that they dug.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CelticKitti said:


> He's a cutie!! He looks so happy in that last picture


His registered name is Winnow Happy Go Lucky at Arreau and he is that!!! He finds joy in every moment, and it is contagious. He just exudes love and happiness. Thanks so much.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL that's too funny !! but arent they worth it with all the vices ? LOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Cherrie:
> What an adorable puppy Quincy is.. He will serve you well into your future breeding program with his pedigree.
> Nice to see some photos of this cute lad.


Thank you Ora!! It is a pleasure to share them. He is a lovely boy, and we anticipate he will only bring good things to our program. I am a stickler for low COI's and his is less than 1% and bred to our girls the 10 generation COI is almost non-exisitant (0.06%) which makes me very happy. I have never been a fan of line breeding or inbreeding, and doubling up on potential trouble just doesn't seem very sensible to me. 

He has fabulous coat, and generally speaking the reds coats just are not anywhere near that of the blacks and the whites, so I suspect he will give our future kids much better coats, as well as more underjaw, better chests, improved pigment...We are looking forward to it for sure. Thanks again!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Cherrie:
I hear you about COI% I have the same obsession.... I feel more comfortable with COI's less than 5 %, however I have to admit I have had dogs with a higher COI but if I do then I bred them to a total oucross.
This is what I ahve done with Cole, He has a higher COI and bred to Lola the progeny will carry 1.04% so not bad at all. They have no dogs in common so it will be interesting to see what they produce.. not too far now.. Aug. 24 due date.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

He is a looker! I love the vids and pic #4 is adorable!!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Kiara's COI is .28 in a 10 gen and .96 in a 12 gen...some say that is bad because there is really no "type" developed from a low COI like that what do you think? Generically speaking of course.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Arreau I just have to say, you are so lucky to be so tall lol! You have like 1 stride when gating your spoos to my 3 :rofl:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Passion 4: 
LOL just my thought when I saw Arreau's photo of her and the pretty boy.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Genetically speaking GREAT !!! I will take a low COI any day over TYPE.
I am happy with the type I produce in my low COI breedings.
I am more concerned with health issues in the breed today, rather than setting type.
Whats the point of setting type if one has type but not health in their line ??
You can not line breed for ever to set type and be absolved of genetic mishaps. Anyone knows that if you line or in breed you are taking big time chances since most poodle lines these days carry not only one genetic fault but several.. so why risk for what.. for TYPE??
Oh well, MHO

If you choose to breed your outcross girl to a line bred dog, that would not be tragic at all, but in future generations just dont repeat on the same dogs in the resulting pedigree combination.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Passion 4:
> LOL just my thought when I saw Arreau's photo of her and the pretty boy.


LOL! I am glad I am not the only one! I did not want to sound like some psycho height obsessed nut job :scared: 



whitepoodles said:


> Genetically speaking GREAT !!! I will take a low COI any day over TYPE.
> I am happy with the type I produce in my low COI breedings.
> I am more concerned with health issues in the breed today, rather than setting type.
> Whats the point of setting type if one has type but not health in their line ??
> ...


That I agree, when it was explained to me I did not understand the desire for a high COI either, but I am a novice. I have seen some "type" dogs and although you can totally tell where some dogs cam from based on their "type" some of then I did not see as desirable at all. I think some breeders do keep both in mind, but I don't think they are breeding high COI's to keep the "type" over health. But that is not all of them....

Bringing new lines in...this is what I was hoping would be appealing about Kiara on the Island. Since importing can be way more expensive and time consuming and her lines are healthy..we will see.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> LOL that's too funny !! but arent they worth it with all the vices ? LOL


OH YEAH!!! I would not have them any other way!!!! Worth all of it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> i'm having this fantasy ... in a few years ... red spoo ...
> 
> and then i go out and pick up pieces of my throw pillow that my dogs had SO much fun destroying and looked at me with smiles on their faces ...
> 
> ...


I wanted to say thank you to you Faerie. I read this post five times, and every time I burst out laughing. Bruce kept asking me what was so funny! I can soooooo relate. Quincy goes outside, gorgeous, jet black, freshly groomed, and comes in with a ring of dirt on the top of his nose and mud caked on and under his toenails, and I am afraid to go outside and look to see what he has done. But, he is so sweet, and I love him so much, it really doesn't matter much. He may look elegant and graceful, but he is still an impish little baby. It is beyond me how anyone can live without a dog. They make my world go round!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Genetically speaking GREAT !!! I will take a low COI any day over TYPE.
> I am happy with the type I produce in my low COI breedings.
> I am more concerned with health issues in the breed today, rather than setting type.
> Whats the point of setting type if one has type but not health in their line ??
> ...



OMG!!!! What a relief!!! I have FINALLY found someone who breeds who feels a low COI is as important as I do. I could not agree with you more. There is no reason why a breeder cannot have looks and some assurance of health in their pups too. While I am well aware that a low COI is no guarantee, it is a start. The breed is such a mess, and there are so many problems, we should be doing everything in our power and every tool available to do all we can to ensure our pups are as healthy as can be. I do not find it a coincidence that so many dogs I grew up with had crazy COI's and died young. I also do not think it is a coincidence that all of the serious health issues we see today came to light after the Wycliffe bottleneck and so much in/line breeding had gone on. 

The biggest attraction to Quincy for me (after I got a look at that remarkable head) was his diverse pedigree. I know there are some people on this forum who think I got him only because of the apricot/red in his background, but I would have imported him if his entire pedigree had been black. Some of the top winning North American "reds" are not red at all, but dark apricot. And some of the most used red males have ridiculously high COI's (40%). Sorry....I am not going there, and breeding to a male with a crazy COI when all he has to offer, in my opinion, is colour. And if I am going to go to a top winning "red" and if he is indeed apricot, he likely has a lot of black behind him anyway. So, better, in my mind, to diversify, and open things up, and breed to a black dog with a wholly different pedigree to my girls. The black behind the dog will or should improve all of the things that are historically lacking in the reds...chins, chests, tailsets and inferior coats. And the diversity of his pedigree when compared to the totally tiny gene pool in the reds also makes me hopeful. The red breeders have been so badly painted into a corner with the omnipresense of certain dogs (Highland's Red Royal Regal, Majestic Fire King, Majestic Radient Red Ruby, Red Man Riggs) that my fear is that this colour is going to disappear if we are not extremely careful and diversify.

I am hoping to ship semen in from Europe from some of their reds to diversify my line even more. Ora...what is your opinion of this?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't believe how big he is getting. He's growing so fast. I am totally thrilled with how handsome he is. He sure does love you.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> He is a looker! I love the vids and pic #4 is adorable!!


Thanks Olie. #4 is my favourite too! He is indeed a handsome booger!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Arreau:
This is a strugle that many color breeders are faced with and they work with what they have.
One of my breeder friends breeds browns.... and is faced with same dilema. She recently bred her brown bitch to what we thought was a dominant for blk. male and Lo and behold she produced 1 brown and the rest jet blacks. The brown puppy is so dark it looks like a black. Several brown breeders told me that if you breed a brown to a black you intensify your brown color, must be true because this puppy is really black brown. I dont know much about color breeding, I never went there.. too complicated and the gene pool way too narrow for me.. I commend you color breeders thought for dealing with such low diversity and still doing it. 
COI.... yes I agree it is not a guarantee but a tool to start with. That is why we have it...so we should use it.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I wanted to say thank you to you Faerie. I read this post five times, and every time I burst out laughing. Bruce kept asking me what was so funny! I can soooooo relate. Quincy goes outside, gorgeous, jet black, freshly groomed, and comes in with a ring of dirt on the top of his nose and mud caked on and under his toenails, and I am afraid to go outside and look to see what he has done. But, he is so sweet, and I love him so much, it really doesn't matter much. He may look elegant and graceful, but he is still an impish little baby. It is beyond me how anyone can live without a dog. They make my world go round!


my dogs really do help keep me sane!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> my dogs really do help keep me sane!


I know the feeling there are days when my dogs help with my sanity and others when I just know that they are trying to make me lose said sanity lol. Oh well I guess they are just like my kids in that respect.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Kiara's COI is .28 in a 10 gen and .96 in a 12 gen...some say that is bad because there is really no "type" developed from a low COI like that what do you think? Generically speaking of course.


I do not agree. You can develop your type as you go breeding healthy dogs with low COI's.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

You can breed 1-2 generations with outcrosses to your bitch then go back to a sire in your line, but make VERY sure of what he has produced in terms of genetic faults. Lets face it even with outcrosses we are taking a chance to produce mishaps, however less than we would by breeding only with common dogs in same pedigree or others who have similar pedigrees in the first two generations. I would take my chances with producing "less" type and more health. But, this is my view, and we have to respect others whose views differ from us. We all have to live with what we do in the long run.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Arreau I just have to say, you are so lucky to be so tall lol! You have like 1 stride when gating your spoos to my 3 :rofl:


Until the past few years, I did not consider myself very lucky. It used to be impossible to find pants long enough. I always thought, if people are short, any pair of pants can be hemmed, but it you are tall, it would look silly to add fabric on. Lately I have found stores whose pants are nearly too long for me!!! YAHOO! Aside from the back problems most people suffer from, I am now quite happy to be way above average in the height department. Thank you!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I can't believe how big he is getting. He's growing so fast. I am totally thrilled with how handsome he is. He sure does love you.


I am glad you can see it. He is so funny at night. Bruce gets a treat for everyone and heads to their room, and everyone gets there before him, waiting for their cookie. Quincy races back out into the kitchen looking at me like "Mom, I don't want to go to bed for HIM!!!! YOU take me huh? Please?" Bruce calls him and calls him and he totally ignores him, sitting at my feet. I get up and he charges into the room, looking over his shoulder like "Aren't I just the smartest boy Mommy? Aren't I good?". He wants to be everywhere I am, and his new thing is, when we are out on the deck together walking side by side, he stuffs the end of his muzzle into my left hand and walks along like he is on a leash.

He is taller than Iris, getting close to Wiz's height now. And oh yes, he is handsome. He is not going to be a huge boy, that is for sure. And that is just fine with me.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah they don't stay little for long. He's a handsome pup. Good to hear how much you're enjoying him!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I know the feeling there are days when my dogs help with my sanity and others when I just know that they are trying to make me lose said sanity lol. Oh well I guess they are just like my kids in that respect.


They have a calming effect, don't they? It can be totally nuts here, and I just look into those faces, full of adoration and it brings me back to reality...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL I would take them driving me nuts anyday than not having them at all. Love my babies, old and young.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I could look at his face all day long, he is a beauty..

Missed him last weekend we met 3 of the pups and there owners and went for a walk.
If only you and him could come to Iceland for a visit, I hate the quarantine right now 

Thanks for all the photos and Videos Arreau, I am very blessed to have such a wonderful puppy buyer


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Winnow:
Isnt it great when breeders can see their puppies with the owners. I dont believe I have ever walked my dogs in the forest alone not even once. I always get together with various owners of my puppies and we walk and socialize the dogs together. Walks are never boring, I never do them alone.
So much fun at times to go out with 8 poodles , my 4 and two of my clients 1-2 poodles and we are really creating a sensation in the park.. Everyone laughs at their antics and how enthusiastically they play among themselves and other dogs.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Winnow:
> Isnt it great when breeders can see their puppies with the owners. I dont believe I have ever walked my dogs in the forest alone not even once. I always get together with various owners of my puppies and we walk and socialize the dogs together. Walks are never boring, I never do them alone.
> So much fun at times to go out with 8 poodles , my 4 and two of my clients 1-2 poodles and we are really creating a sensation in the park.. Everyone laughs at their antics and how enthusiastically they play among themselves and other dogs.


Love it, they are so much fun.
But I see Quicny the most of my pups  hehe.
Although the other 5 all live in Iceland


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Winnow said:


> Love it, they are so much fun.
> But I see Quicny the most of my pups  hehe.
> Although the other 5 all live in Iceland


Funny how that works out


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> LOL I would take them driving me nuts anyday than not having them at all. Love my babies, old and young.


Oh my soul...me too!!! They are "IT" for me!! I love being a Mommy, but this is even better sometimes because these guys never talk back! And they never complain about what's for dinner...lol!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Arreau:
> This is a strugle that many color breeders are faced with and they work with what they have.
> One of my breeder friends breeds browns.... and is faced with same dilema. She recently bred her brown bitch to what we thought was a dominant for blk. male and Lo and behold she produced 1 brown and the rest jet blacks. The brown puppy is so dark it looks like a black. Several brown breeders told me that if you breed a brown to a black you intensify your brown color, must be true because this puppy is really black brown. I dont know much about color breeding, I never went there.. too complicated and the gene pool way too narrow for me.. I commend you color breeders thought for dealing with such low diversity and still doing it.
> COI.... yes I agree it is not a guarantee but a tool to start with. That is why we have it...so we should use it.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## jazzpaw (Apr 20, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> His registered name is Winnow Happy Go Lucky at Arreau and he is that!!! He finds joy in every moment, and it is contagious. He just exudes love and happiness. Thanks so much.


I love the registered name for Quincy. It fits him perfectly  What a gorgeous fellow!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Oh my soul...me too!!! They are "IT" for me!! I love being a Mommy, but this is even better sometimes because these guys never talk back! And they never complain about what's for dinner...lol!!



Arreau: LOL my husband never complains about dinner. He knows better. LOLOL Kidding aside I consider myself a pretty good cook and baker. I have some recipes for cakes that would melt in your mouth.
My mom is from France, my dad Roumanian and both countries have marvelous pastries so I have learnt from the best


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jazzpaw said:


> I love the registered name for Quincy. It fits him perfectly  What a gorgeous fellow!


Thank you. It does suit him. He just loves life. And thanks for the compliment. We are pretty happy with this young boy!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Quincy is just beautiful!
I've slowly, but surely fallen in love with blacks hopefully the one I get will be just as gorgeous as Quincy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Arreau: LOL my husband never complains about dinner. He knows better. LOLOL Kidding aside I consider myself a pretty good cook and baker. I have some recipes for cakes that would melt in your mouth.
> My mom is from France, my dad Roumanian and both countries have marvelous pastries so I have learnt from the best


Well, I am a good cook, I just wish I enjoyed it. Nobody here has ever complained since the kids grew up, but when they were little I felt like a short order cook!! There were only a few things EVERYONE liked when they were wee. beef stew, spaghetti, roast beef, but the rest of the time, somedody was "off" something. My daughter in law will ASK me to make spaghetti if they are coming for dinner, and I always say "you got your recipe off of me" and her reply is "but yours always tastes better and Matt likes yours better."


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

one thing I have never mastered and always screw up is apple pie.. I dont know and have never found a good dough for it.. So much for poodle talk on this thread.. LOLOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> one thing I have never mastered and always screw up is apple pie.. I dont know and have never found a good dough for it.. So much for poodle talk on this thread.. LOLOL


I think for pies, we need a matriarch to show us what to do, not tell us. Mom used to give me a tutorial a hundred miles away over the phone, and I would end up flustered, would toss the pastry and make apple crisp. She did the "in person" lessons with my daughter and daughter in law, who are not remotely intimidated by pastry. I on the other hand, buy Tenderflake pie and tarts shells and do it that way. Saves me a ton of frustration and time. For me anyway.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL this thread is now turning into pie making 
Oh well diversity and different COI here from poodles to pastries.. LOL
High Coefficient...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Quincy is just beautiful!
> I've slowly, but surely fallen in love with blacks hopefully the one I get will be just as gorgeous as Quincy


Thank you Keith. I am glad he is helping you fall for the blacks. I hope whoever you end up with looks at you the way this sweetie pie looks at me. What a reward!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Quincy is growing up beautifully! I saw your daughter's wedding thread also and wanted to say that everyone looked beautiful on that special day!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Winnow said:


> I could look at his face all day long, he is a beauty..
> 
> Missed him last weekend we met 3 of the pups and there owners and went for a walk.
> If only you and him could come to Iceland for a visit, I hate the quarantine right now
> ...


I can and do look at his lovely face all day long, and I never tire of it. 

You are most welcome Winnow. After doing such a fine job whelping and rearing these youngsters, the least I can do is keep you up to speed on how this little hunk is developing. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Quincy is growing up beautifully! I saw your daughter's wedding thread also and wanted to say that everyone looked beautiful on that special day!!


Thank you so much!!! Quincy is a doll and we think he is a little hottie too.

Thank you too for the kind words regarding the wedding. It was a remarkable day. Everything was perfect. One tiny glitch at the ceremony, but everything else was awesome. We could not have gotten a more wonderful day if we had been able to order it. I think my daughter was a stunning bride. She is a bit of a tomboy still, so it was such a shock to see her in that dress, with her hair and make up just perfect, looking like a gorgeous princess.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I had the pleasure to see Areau's daughter's wedding and OMG the bride looked gorgeous.. Such a stunning dress and fitted her like a glove.
I have to admit Arreau your metalic green (sexy ) dress looked fabulous as well !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> I had the pleasure to see Areau's daughter's wedding and OMG the bride looked gorgeous.. Such a stunning dress and fitted her like a glove.
> I have to admit Arreau your metalic green (sexy ) dress looked fabulous as well !


LOL!! Ora...you are funny. I wanted to let you know that I posted ALL of my brother-in-laws photos of the wedding on FB. There are 419 of them and not a bad one in the bunch. Some of them are so awesome they are surreal. ENJOY!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Arreau:

YOu sent me all the photos a while back and I was really enjoying them.
The wedding was beautiful and I am sure it was a success and a wonderful day to remember for you all.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Arreau:
> 
> YOu sent me all the photos a while back and I was really enjoying them.
> The wedding was beautiful and I am sure it was a success and a wonderful day to remember for you all.


I sent some of the photos. This week we just got the disk with ALL of the photos. Theya re all on FB as of Tuesday of this week. It was a perfect day, and noow we have perfect photos! Thanks.


----------

